# Twins with Different Daddies?



## ljatsoh (Jan 21, 2013)

This may sound ridiculous but knowing it can happen in cats I'm asking...

Can a goat become pregnant in the same cycle by two different bucks? We have a Pygmy Billy and a Nubian Billy and use them with does of their respective breeds. 

Our Pygmy doe that just delivered two bucklings. One has the delicate pixie head and ears that is typical of her Pygmy kids. The other is significantly taller, longer legs has what are long obviously Nubian ears. If I were pressed to say I would swear they have different sires - one planned and one oops.

Help? Thoughts?


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

I have no clue, but I would LOVE to see some pictures!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yes it can happen


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

That's really interesting. I am sure it would be possible for goats as well, since it happens in cats and dogs often. Pictures?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Wow, that's crazy! I had never given that a thought....glad you asked! Pics!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

It can happen, just like with people, cats, dogs, etc.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep agreed


----------



## AdamsAcres (Dec 3, 2012)

Absolutely!


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

yup, that cam happen. i think you were lucky she was able to deliver the nubian kid. yikes!!


----------



## MoKa-Farms (Jun 19, 2013)

That is such a cool fact! And yes, pics! And lots of 'em!


----------



## ljatsoh (Jan 21, 2013)

Here they are... This nanny does not care for her kids and we were at the store when she delivered. Got a bit of colostrum in both boys but the Nubian looking boy (left) is pretty weak. The next 24 hours will tell, and I will be sleep deprived.


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

Wooo look at the size difference.


----------



## ljatsoh (Jan 21, 2013)

LamanchaAcres said:


> Wooo look at the size difference.


Yes, it is significant and although hard to tell in the photo, the smaller boy's ears are much shorter and stick out to the sides. Even the head/muzzle shape is different. Both did nurse again although they don't really suckle. This is much more worrisome than our spring bottle babies.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Did you give them BoSe or selenium?
Thay are both adorable  I hope they do well !


----------



## ljatsoh (Jan 21, 2013)

NyGoatMom said:


> Did you give them BoSe or selenium?
> Thay are both adorable  I hope they do well !


No, we only have colostrum and electrolytes on hand... was all we needed in the spring. If they pull through the night I'll run to town and look for those in the morning.

This is the doe's second kidding and I was really hoping she would get the hang of mothering this time. We had to bottle a few in Jan & Feb since the temps were cold and we don't have a barn. Can't effectively or safely heat the run-in.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Not sure where to buy the selenium/e gel...I ordered mine from Jeffers....maybe your local feed store?
Or you could get BoSe from your vet...

Mine got a pea sized amount of the gel right after birth....and they were great. I hope that is all yours need!

Bottle feeding in Jan/Feb....must have been fun...LOL


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

what cuties. will be interesting to watch them grow


----------



## ljatsoh (Jan 21, 2013)

NyGoatMom said:


> Not sure where to buy the selenium/e gel...I ordered mine from Jeffers....maybe your local feed store?
> Or you could get BoSe from your vet...
> 
> Mine got a pea sized amount of the gel right after birth....and they were great. I hope that is all yours need!
> ...


OH, thank you! You jiggled my memory with your comment about the pea size dose! We do have some paste in the tack room... Probiotic and nutrient boost for kids. And yes, the winter kids lived in our spare bathroom for their first 3 months. What a mess! At least with warm temps now these two can move outside to a small pen with igloo shelter once they are stronger and on fewer feedings per day.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Good! I would give it asap! What all is in it?

How are they doing now?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I don't envy your cleaning that bathroom after....ugh.....the things we do for our animals...


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

they are so cute!

you can make home made bose with vit e gel and selenium supplements. I have no clue what the dosage or ratio is, but I've seen it somewhere here on the forum.... hope someone can chime in on that....


----------



## tandy28 (Jul 26, 2013)

I had a Nigerian dwarf have twins bred by a lamancha one twin has the characteristics of the nigi with ears and body other the lamancha long legs and no ears. Maybe the Nubian is the dad to both but each took characteristics from one.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

They are both so cute! And that is so weirdly cool that they (probably) have different sires!


----------



## MrsSneelock (Jun 15, 2013)

Your little ones have been on my mind. How are they doing?


----------



## ljatsoh (Jan 21, 2013)

Well I was just completely defeated. They both faded and passed during the night. I don't quite know why other than they must have gone too long without nursing before we returned from town and found them. I successfully raised 3 on bottles earlier this year, this difference being we were right there when they were born born vs not being there this time. Just breaks my heart and really hurts to feel so helpless to save them. Thank you all for caring, and sharing your knowledge. We have one more for due... the other that doesn't tend to her kids, so I'm watching like a hawk.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

:hug: i'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Oh I am so sorry.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

So sorry.


----------



## tfryman0013 (Jul 28, 2013)

nchen7 said:


> I have no clue, but I would LOVE to see some pictures!


I love that pic


----------



## ljatsoh (Jan 21, 2013)

Thanks guys. It really has been rough lately. We lost our matriarch nanny just a week prior. She had a horrific prolapse and couldn't deliver her triplets. We got her on a tarp to get her in the car and to the vet and in the time it took to run in the house and get the keys she passed. At that point I went in and started pulling on hooves but all three were stillborn. Then losing the twins... I start to contemplate if there is something missing in their diet, or if we are doing something wrong. Nothing has changed from Spring when we had 4 healthy babies and 1 loss from the cold. At times it's enough to make me seriously consider wethering the boys.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

:hug:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Man, that's tough  I hope your other kidding goes smoothly...

Is it really that crucial they immediately nurse? I mean, how soon after does it need to be?


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

NyGoatMom said:


> Man, that's tough  I hope your other kidding goes smoothly...
> 
> Is it really that crucial they immediately nurse? I mean, how soon after does it need to be?


Not positive, but I think I've heard that they really ought to nurse by two hours after they're born... But I think for sure within a day... I really don't know, just trying to remember here...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I want to see them nursing within an hour. Preferably within half an hour. If they aren't nursing within 2 hours, I'm milking mom and bottle or syringe feeding them. Once they get weak from no colostrum, it is very hard to turn them around. I don't give any kids a chance to get weak.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

NyGoatMom said:


> Is it really that crucial they immediately nurse? I mean, how soon after does it need to be?


I like to get them nursing within 5-10 minutes. If they haven't eaten after an hour I tube them. Within the first hour they can absorb everything from the colostrum, the rate declines after that.

After 6 hours from birth they have approximatly a 50% ability to absorb the antibodies, it declines slowly from there.
After 24 hours they cannot absorb any antibodies from the colostrum.


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

That's terrible. I am so sorry.  :hug: I hope you have better luck from here on out, it sounds like it is about time!


----------

